# Horus's corpse. (question)



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just curious where this fluff came from. Was it a book, in hammer and bolter, what?

Ab grabs Horus's body after he is utterly destroyed by the Emp. By utterly destroyed I assume that means his soul, but his physical body is still there. The Son's of Horus run off to the Eye of Terror.

Here is where things get a little fuzzy for me. I am not sure where I had read this (as in a forum, or looking it up on the internet - not a book), but some other chaos legion steals Horus's body and creates a clone with it.

Ab is pissed, finds the ones who stole Horus's body. Kills them and the clone body.

Ok, where does this fluff come from? Or was I roofied with acid in college and this is all in my head?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Fabious Bile of the Emperor's Children clones Horus.

Abaddon kills him somehow.

It's mentioned in the 6th Chaos codex or Index Astartes I believe.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Its mentioned in loads of sources: codices and the IA article amongst them.

The Emperor destroys Horus's soul. Abaddon leads a raid to recover the corpse, and then leads the retreat into the Eye of Terror. The Sons of Horus are preyed upon by several other Legions during the inter-legionary wars and Horus's corpse is stolen by the Emperor's Children who produce several clones. Abaddon becomes the new Warmaster and leads a raid against the Emperor's Children, destroying the clones of Horus in the process. That's pretty much it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

isnt there a sect within the Imperium who want to see a new Horus....or something like that? sure i read that somewhere


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I assume that the clone-Horus must be less powerful than the real thing or how did Abaddon beat them?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> I assume that the clone-Horus must be less powerful than the real thing or how did Abaddon beat them?


_Clone Horus sees Abaddon walk into the room.

"Ouh hi my son! How incredibly nice to see you again it is! Wait, what are you doing with that twin linked plasma-las-multimelta kill thin-"

BOOM! 

"Wait, wa-"

BOOM!

"C`mon now, what are you doing my so-"

BOOM! _


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Its mentioned in loads of sources: codices and the IA article amongst them.
> 
> The Emperor destroys Horus's soul. Abaddon leads a raid to recover the corpse, and then leads the retreat into the Eye of Terror. The Sons of Horus are preyed upon by several other Legions during the inter-legionary wars and Horus's corpse is stolen by the Emperor's Children who produce several clones. Abaddon becomes the new Warmaster and leads a raid against the Emperor's Children, destroying the clones of Horus in the process. That's pretty much it.


Hopefully ADB explains how exactly Abaddon destroys supposedly perfect clones of Horus. Multiple copies. 

And more importantly whether or not those clones were content with their existence and about being created by a lesser being.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Doelago said:


> _Clone Horus sees Abaddon walk into the room.
> 
> "Ouh hi my son! How incredibly nice to see you again it is! Wait, what are you doing with that twin linked plasma-las-multimelta kill thin-"
> 
> ...


In an ironic reversal of the emperor and horus final hour?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

gothik said:


> isnt there a sect within the Imperium who want to see a new Horus....or something like that? sure i read that somewhere


Sort of. 

The Horusians are a subfaction of the Thorians, who believe that there are great individuals, such as Sebastien Thor through whom the Emperor has manifested some of his power. They're trying to find an avatar strong enough for the Emperor to fully manifest. 

The Horusians believe the same thing but want to achieve it using the warp and chaos. They see Horus as an example of how powerful one can be supped up on warp energy. They'd like to do the same but make a 'good' avatar for the Emperor to manifest into. They're at the extreme end of the radical spectrum; using chaos to fight chaos. 

As an aside is anyone else hankering for a book exploring all these subfactions of the inquisition and its internal turmoil. I thought all the subfaction stuff and infighting was one of the best parts of the Inquisitor game system's fluff.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of the Horusians. I thought Gothik was mistaken and was referring to the Sensei/Illuminati.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Hopefully ADB explains how exactly Abaddon destroys supposedly perfect clones of Horus. Multiple copies.
> 
> And more importantly whether or not those clones were content with their existence and about being created by a lesser being.


Who said they were supposedly perfect? :wink:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Good point. He couldn't even unlock the secrets to making a Space Marine.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

That, and the clones were in the hands of the Emperor's Children... they were probably all hopped-up on sex, drugs, and rock and roll... :alcoholic:


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Hopefully ADB explains how exactly Abaddon destroys supposedly perfect clones of Horus. Multiple copies.
> 
> And more importantly whether or not those clones were content with their existence and about being created by a lesser being.


I don't think Primarchs, or even Astartes can be cloned. In "The First Heretic" ADB addresses that. The Daemon tells Argel Tal that the emp stole power from the gods to create the Primarchs. While it is a Daemon, it makes a good point. Who knows where the Emp. comes from, or why he is so powerful, but if all it took was a cell to create a Primarch why stop at 20?  He could have made an army of Primarchs by combing his hair or brushing his teeth.

The easy answer is that he was afraid of making (close to) equals. Horus proved the Emp. can be taken down, and that was with just 9 Primarchs against him. An Army of 100k would be no contest.

Which leads to another interesting question from "Deliverance Lost". Corax got the Emp's tech to make new marines. He decided to "improve them" and not stick to the original recipe. He made them "better", but not what the emp intended. Corax may be a Primarch, but he is no emp. Takes a lot of balls to think "ya, the emp got it wrong, I can make better Astartes".

Granted Alpha Legion corrupted the process, but even if they didn't it has to make you wonder...

In the real world, look at it in these terms:

If the Emperor has the knowledge to make a BlueRay, why would he mass produce VCRs? Corax was desperate, but he really thought he came up with something original because he figured out (with help) how to make a DVD player?

Sorry, huge derail on my part. Thanks COE for the info.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

I may be wrong (likely) but my impression concerning cloning in 40K was that clones have no souls. They are not exactly mindless, but 'less' than normal beings. 

And this was why the Big E had to play around with Chaos, because he couldn't give the Primarchs souls (since in 40K the soul seems to be just a warp presence)? The Blood Angel clones in Red Fury are mindless. And what Corax did wasn't clones. He still worked from a human template. Actually, aside from the Primarchs, all superbeings in the Imperium - Astartes, ASsassins etc, seem to start from a normal human. Vatgrown clones seem to be fit only for Servitors.

And while it looks like Fabius managed to circumvent this problem (since he is cloning himself pretty effectively) he likely does what the Big E did - use chaos to solve the soul problem.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Whilst we're on the topic, one hope I have for AD-B's Black Legion series is a more innovative take on Fabius than we've had thus far. He appears in the same, clichéd, role in every novel, with a boring personality and a dull character. If he is involved (and its highly likely) in the cloning of Horus during the inter-legionary wars, then a more unique and interesting take on him would be appreciated. 



Malus Darkblade said:


> Good point. He couldn't even unlock the secrets to making a Space Marine.


He would argue otherwise. 



Zooey72 said:


> I don't think Primarchs, or even Astartes can be cloned.


They (presumably) can be, but there have been no known successful replications of a Primarch. Whilst it isn't stated, it is obviously implied that the clones of Horus were not on par with the original Horus, considering Abaddon was able to destroy them all. Presumably that was because Fabius/the Emperor's Children were unable to replicate the warp-input that the Emperor used in Horus's creation. Or perhaps the Emperor's Children were actually successful and Abaddon managed to destroy them whilst they were still in their infancy...



Zooey72 said:


> In "The First Heretic" ADB addresses that. The Daemon tells Argel Tal that the emp stole power from the gods to create the Primarchs. While it is a Daemon, it makes a good point. Who knows where the Emp. comes from, or why he is so powerful, but if all it took was a cell to create a Primarch why stop at 20? He could have made an army of Primarchs by combing his hair or brushing his teeth.
> 
> The easy answer is that he was afraid of making (close to) equals. Horus proved the Emp. can be taken down, and that was with just 9 Primarchs against him. An Army of 100k would be no contest.


I would suggest that the easiest answer was that he couldn't, rather than him being afraid or unwilling to. That is the impression I remember getting from the Heresy series, Ingethel, etc. The sheer amount of power invested in the creation of the Primarchs (whether the gods were directly involved or not) was so monumental that it couldn't have been extended multiple times more than it was. The Primarchs were unique. I suppose that's why, when they were scattered, the Emperor resolved to reclaim them rather than just replace them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They (presumably) can be, but there have been no known successful replications of a Primarch. Whilst it isn't stated, it is obviously implied that the clones of Horus were not on par with the original Horus, considering Abaddon was able to destroy them all. Presumably that was because Fabius/the Emperor's Children were unable to replicate the warp-input that the Emperor used in Horus's creation. Or perhaps the Emperor's Children were actually successful and Abaddon managed to destroy them whilst they were still in their infancy...


The 4th edition Chaos Codex says they were 'mewling clones', so I assumed that the clones were either grown or faulty (child Horus would mewl - jury's out on adult Horus. Maybe if he was retarded).

Midnight


----------

